# NVIDIA GeForce 9900 Series Set for July Launch?



## malware (Mar 31, 2008)

Word is circulating that just four short months after the launch of GeForce 9800 GTX and GeForce 9800 GX2, NVIDIA will welcome its new high-end graphics cards to the world. Logically their names will be GeForce 9900 GTX and 9900 GX2. Both cards will be based on the GT200 GPU. Details are all you want I'd say, but unfortunately there's not much to know. According to VR-Zone, GeForce 9900 GTX is to replace 9800 GX2 and this gives us a clue that a single GT200 card will actually outperform a dual G92 card. The story also suggests that the GT200 will still be manufactured by the old 65nm process, and the PCB used for the new cards will probably be P651. The release date for both cards is also said to be in July. I know this comes just a day before April Fools' Day, but the report has been posted all over the web, so we can assume it's fairly legit.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## mab1376 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think I'll get the GTS equivalent when this comes out to replace my current card.


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow a 9900GTX to replace a 9800Gx2 thats something to note.. The price of these cards are gonna be an arm and a leg though..


----------



## MikeJeng (Mar 31, 2008)

Too quick.



Buy 9800GTX... 3 months not including weekends... step up.


----------



## Dyno (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, supposedly the 9900GTX can out perform a 9800GX2. Now the 9900GT is not so far off from the 8800GT. The only difference is that 3-SLI is enabled on the card. I don't know i think this is sort of like how R580 came out than the R580+ to finish off the lead. They are using the same die size and core as the 9800's right?


----------



## Dangle (Mar 31, 2008)

good! There will be some tough competition with ATI 4900s coming out around the same time.


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Mar 31, 2008)

@Dyno yeah they are the same size 65nm tech..

Its gonna be some good competition.. i dont know where aTI is getting all this money from though..


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 31, 2008)

what a dumb company like nvidia ... why buy any of the current gen if this is coming.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just to say...  these cards are coming out too fast, and the marginal difference and the bragging rights of a new 9xxx card is not worth it in my mind.  ATI has still managed to do reasonably well, but they have not come out with a new "4xxx" series card yet.  Nvidia needs to learn.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 1, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> what a dumb company like nvidia ... why buy any of the current gen if this is coming.



i agree dont really understand what they where thinking 
unless they are scared of the ati 4000 series...muawhaha....jk


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 1, 2008)

wow, that is a huge improvement if thats the case.


----------



## DarkMatter (Apr 1, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> what a dumb company like nvidia ... why buy any of the current gen if this is coming.



They will probbly sell 9900 GTX for $500+ so it's not the same. Anyway when 7950GX2 or specially Radeon X1950 (just to mention a few) launched everybody knew that in few months Nvidia was releasing its 8 series and that didn't prevent people from buying them. In the case of the X1950 there was a difference of only 2 months. 
And they are saying that they are releasing 9900GTX in Q3, that could be 6 months from now and there are always slight delays nowadays so it will probably launch in 7 months from now. That's a lot of time to wait, and in PC hardware if you wait, there will always be something better in the horizon. Wait six months and 9900 GTX will release, but when this one launchs there will be another one prepared for launch in another 6 months...
It's been different with G80 because Ati had problems with R600 and they had just been bought out, but competition has returned so don't expect another complete year without a launch.


----------



## acperience7 (Apr 1, 2008)

They're just throwing out new cards left and right. I guess they're giving up the 2 core method as well. I'm really excited about the 9900GTX though, sounds it's going to rule. 


I wonder if we'll ever see another card under the "Ultra" name though?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 1, 2008)

Nvidia is really giving ATI a beating.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2008)

Does releasing more cards in fact mean you win?  The 3870 still beats a 9600gt...


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 1, 2008)

wazzledoozle said:


> Nvidia is really giving ATI a beating.



how can you say that when we dont even know how the 4000 series is going to perform...
im no really loyal to one company over another but you gotta give ati a chance and see what there answer to this is....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 1, 2008)

And I wonder what the current 8800's will be priced at, if the cost is reduced again at all. No offense to anyone else, but i am not so hipped on this release unless more info can be given.


----------



## D4S4 (Apr 1, 2008)

9800gtx should be 8900gtx. This way vendors can sell it to some naive bastards claiming it's near to 9900gtx and keep it's price high. Marketing scam. :shadedshu


----------



## DarkMatter (Apr 1, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> how can you say that when we dont even know how the 4000 series is going to perform...
> im no really loyal to one company over another but you gotta give ati a chance and see what there answer to this is....



I guess he is taking these specs as reference...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56339

Considering 9900 is 65nm, such a chip will probably sell for $500 the least and that could place it head to head with HD4870 X2 if it launches around the same time.



D4S4 said:


> 9800gtx should be 8900gtx. This way vendors can sell it to some naive bastards claiming it's near to 9900gtx and keep it's price high. Marketing scam. :shadedshu



True. Same with HD3000. But IMO anyone that spends $200+ on a card not knowing what he is buying, it's not very clever. Today with internet it's really easy to find some reviews. It's your fault if you get cheated. If you want just a card, that's OK you don't need to bother looking for anything, but when you are spending over $200, well...


----------



## D4S4 (Apr 1, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> True. Same with HD3000. But IMO anyone that spends $200+ on a card not knowing what he is buying, it's not very clever. Today with internet it's really easy to find some reviews. It's your fault if you get cheated. If you want just a card, that's OK you don't need to bother looking for anything, but when you are spending over $200, well...


Don't worry, there's plenty of stupid people where i come from. Luckily (for me), I'm not one of them.  Check this out: some 20 miles to south from where I live, in Bosnia&Herzegovina, they still sell PIII(!) as new, entire PC with 64MB ram, TNT2 and 10GB hard drive costs about 100$(!). NEW. Go figure.

Edit: correction, just checked out the prices, make that 140-180$(!). I dunno should I cry or laugh my ass off.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 1, 2008)

D4S4 said:


> Don't worry, there's plenty of stupid people where i come from. Luckily (for me), I'm not one of them.  Check this out: some 20 miles to south from where I live, in Bosnia&Herzegovina, they still sell PIII(!) as new, entire PC with 64MB ram, TNT2 and 10GB hard drive costs about 100$(!). NEW. Go figure.
> 
> Edit: correction, just checked out the prices, make that 140-180$(!). I dunno should I cry or laugh my ass off.



ive finally found somewhere worse with eletronics prices than Jamaica ...


----------



## mk_ln (Apr 1, 2008)

assuming that VR-Zone is correct, couldn't it also be released in the last week of September? (Q3)


----------



## D4S4 (Apr 1, 2008)

@[I.R.A]_FBi


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 1, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Does releasing more cards in fact mean you win?  The 3870 still beats a 9600gt...



Nope.

The 9600GT is one of the fastest cards on the market, even with only 64 shaders. If Nvidia takes the G94 and doubles the shaders and bus width, they will have a beast of a high-end card.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 1, 2008)

wazzledoozle said:


> Nope.
> 
> The 9600GT is one of the fastest cards on the market, even with only 64 shaders. If Nvidia takes the G94 and doubles the shaders and bus width, they will have a beast of a high-end card.



jesus... if they double the bus AND the sp's... that would be intense... the g92 is handicapped quite a bit, IMO the 9600GT with 64 sp's performing so well is an indication of just how bad the G92 with 128sp's is handicapped by the other attributes of the g92 cards..


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 1, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> I guess he is taking these specs as reference...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56339
> 
> ...



i highly doubt those specs are accurate


----------



## breakfromyou (Apr 1, 2008)

D4S4 said:


> 9800gtx should be 8900gtx. This way vendors can sell it to some naive bastards claiming it's near to 9900gtx and keep it's price high. Marketing scam. :shadedshu



I've been saying this since the first G92 news. I was going by what NV did between the 7800 -> 7900. The 7800GT vs. 7900GT. What do you get? Die shrink, more pixel pipelines, higher clock speeds.

What are the differences between the new/old 8800GTS's? Die shrink, more stream processors, higher clock speeds, 256bit compared to old 320bit memory bus width. It makes perfect sense...except for the reason why nvidia named the 8800gt an 8800gt as opposed to 8900GT.

NVidia must be focusing on other, better things. Or at least that's what i'd like to think


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 1, 2008)

breakfromyou said:


> I've been saying this since the first G92 news. I was going by what NV did between the 7800 -> 7900. The 7800GT vs. 7900GT. What do you get? Die shrink, more pixel pipelines, higher clock speeds.
> 
> What are the differences between the new/old 8800GTS's? Die shrink, more stream processors, higher clock speeds, 256bit compared to old 320bit memory bus width. It makes perfect sense...except for the reason why nvidia named the 8800gt an 8800gt as opposed to 8900GT.
> 
> NVidia must be focusing on other, better things. Or at least that's what i'd like to think



there focusing on taking over intel!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2008)

both nvidia and ati are pooping out cards the past 12 months. its sorta pathetic but makes for a lot of selection.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 1, 2008)

So Many CARDS!!!
i CANT Decide!


----------



## Anusha (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn! nVidia seriously screwed up the naming convention this time. They should have used 8700 and 8900 moniker for the current 9600 and 9800 cards... This is really confusing now!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> both nvidia and ati are pooping out cards the past 12 months. its sorta pathetic but makes for a lot of selection.



Why do you think its not worth jumping at everything brand new.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 1, 2008)

i guess this is why they say pc gaming is dieing


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Apr 1, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> i guess this is why they say pc gaming is dieing



I think games like Crysis are responsible. High demanding, low performing games are whats killing PC gaming. Let's fall back to older, more reliable engines (*cough* source *cough*) and focus on the ease of use of games over how cool they look on $2k PCs. Why do you think World of Warcraft is doing so well? If it couldn't run on Intel Integrated graphics it would probably lose half of its player base.
Just my two cents.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 1, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I think games like Crysis are responsible. High demanding, low performing games are whats killing PC gaming. Let's fall back to older, more reliable engines (*cough* source *cough*) and focus on the ease of use of games over how cool they look on $2k PCs. Why do you think World of Warcraft is doing so well? If it couldn't run on Intel Integrated graphics it would probably lose half of its player base.
> Just my two cents.



that is so true!
it crazy what hardware games require to run these days


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Apr 1, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> that is so true!
> it crazy what hardware games require to run these days



It's even more crazy how useless the req are. I guess it's like this every time a new game comes out, I remember when Doom 3 first came out the only computer I could run it on max settings on was my cousins super-expensive rig. (aka AGP 5-6k series card and a P4)


----------



## ShinyG (Apr 1, 2008)

So, first they added another SLI connector to the 8800 and named it 9800.
Now, they finally change the core but only change the name from 9800 to 9900...
nVidia lost it! They should stop listening to their marketing department and get their game together!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> jesus... if they double the bus AND the sp's... that would be intense... the g92 is handicapped quite a bit, IMO the 9600GT with 64 sp's performing so well is an indication of just how bad the G92 with 128sp's is handicapped by the other attributes of the g92 cards..



Ehm...double the _what_ bus? Memory? I don't get why people are emphasising so heavily on the memory bus width. It's bandwidth that matters end of the day. How much of a performance increment does the 512-bit R600 have over the 256-bit RV670? Not to forget that the RV670 uses faster GDDR4 memory. You can have a relatively narrow bus but faster memory and achieve high bandwidth by cutting mfg costs. Or the expensive route would be broad bus, more low latency memory banks. Latency is the key here because the high latency banks used in the 1G GDDR4 variant of the HD2900 XT didn't provide a very significant performance increment over the 512M GDDR3.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 1, 2008)

i dont get why people think the 9800GTX is a good option when the 8800GTS 512MB offers the same perf for a lower price and lower power usage. God some people dont have brains. Who wants a card with more plastic and costs like $100 more? Not me/.

Too many rumors as well. The RV770 stuff is FUD afaik. GT200 is believable but even reliable sources such as VR zone as of late are just grabbing FUD from everywhere.


----------



## OCDXFX (Apr 1, 2008)

*9900 GTX 25352 points*

3DMarK 2006 : 25352 points avec une POV 9900 GTX 
Yo :
     Just go check this web site 
http://www.generation-3d.com/
3DMarK-2006-25352-points


----------



## D4S4 (Apr 1, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Ehm...double the _what_ bus? Memory? I don't get why people are emphasising so heavily on the memory bus width. It's bandwidth that matters end of the day. How much of a performance increment does the 512-bit R600 have over the 256-bit RV670? Not to forget that the RV670 uses faster GDDR4 memory. You can have a relatively narrow bus but faster memory and achieve high bandwidth by cutting mfg costs. Or the expensive route would be broad bus, more low latency memory banks. Latency is the key here because the high latency banks used in the 1G GDDR4 variant of the HD2900 XT didn't provide a very significant performance increment over the 512M GDDR3.



Latency is the killer of ddr2 and ddr3 performance. I used to have some good 2x512MB ddr stix for my 939.  Back then @466MHz with 2.5-3-3-6 1T timings it used to kill most of ddr2 configurations out there, I know Athlon64 has an integrated memory controller, but that was still a huge difference compared to 533MHz+ frequency of ddr2.
good ol ddr-><-ddr2,3,4,5,...


----------



## DarkMatter (Apr 1, 2008)

D4S4 said:


> Latency is the killer of ddr2 and ddr3 performance. I used to have some good 2x512MB ddr stix for my 939.  Back then @466MHz with 2.5-3-3-6 1T timings it used to kill most of ddr2 configurations out there, I know Athlon64 has an integrated memory controller, but that was still a huge difference compared to 533MHz+ frequency of ddr2.
> good ol ddr-><-ddr2,3,4,5,...



Since then things have change a lot. DDR2 at 5-6-6-12 equals your latencies and so does DDR3 10-12-12-24 . Remember that latencies are expressed on how many clock cicles the memory needs to ready out, and that DDR2 is double as fast than DDR. I can't remember DDR running at 1.5-2-1.5-4.5, but Corsair has DDR2-800 with 3-4-3-9. More so 4-4-4-12 is mainstream while DDR 2-2-2-X was hard to find and expensive. 
Things get worse as we move up on frequencies. There's plenty of DDR2 1000+ Mhz 5-5-5-15 and DDR3 1800+ Mhz 7-7-7-20 and better latencies, while high OC DDR was almost always 2.5/3T.


----------



## Ripper3 (Apr 1, 2008)

I must say, Nvidia should have taken advantage of the fact that DX10 required a complete redesign of the core to support shaders, over pipelines, and renamed their graphics cards. It would have created less confusion, as buyers would know that the Geforce 7900 was older, and the Wazledoozle Extreme 3 was the newer version. It would also have been a chance for them to adopt a newer driver architecture and naming scheme, not to mention, getting rid of the need to think of what the hell they would do once their numbers got into the tens of thousands, with the Geforce series, which will happen soon enough. ATi might tell them to quit that naming scheme, if they start using X800 as the name for their next-next generation card.
I really do think the G92 should have been the 8900, as it really isn't a completely new architecture, but rather a die-shrink and improvement over the G80. The 9600GT could have been the 8700GTS, but then again, they completely messed up their mobile graphics naming scheme (the 8600m GS is an 8500GT in disguise for example, and the 8700m GT is just an overclocked 8600m GT, which is a severly underclocked 8600GT), and would have created further confusion. Oh, not to mention their G92 cores for laptops are the 8800m GT and GTX... what the hell? The two versions are 64 SP and 96 SP models. They're mobile 9600GTs, and 8800GTS (older model).

If this information is all true, then Nvidia is drowning itself in names and numbers.



When the AM2 processors came out, that was certainly true, the bandwidth of DDR2 was not showing a real increase in performance, as the latencies were still quite high for the low speeds they acheived. The same thing happenned even before that when the LGA775 Intels started getting DDR2 supporting chipsets. This is usually the case with memory though, with the trade-off being higher latencies for higher clock speeds.
As DarkMatter mentioned, that was then, but now the latencies are reasonable for the high speeds we see, but you mentioned that most low latency/high OC DDR ran 2.3/3T, not true, they all ran 2T at the most, since I hadn't seen reports of any motherboard supporting anything other than 1/2T, which continues true for DDR2. Either way, the difference between 1T and 2T is minimal. I personally never had a problem with 2T. Heck, it allowed me to push another 10MHz through my RAM at times.
I believe either GeIL or G.Skill has really low latency DDR RAM, based on TCCDs, near the end of DDR's reign, that ran at 1-2-2-5, or it was 1.5-2-2-5. Certainly still not a match to the DDR2-800 RAM of today running 4-4-4-8, or even lower (my Ballistix are now running 4-4-3-5, so that there is also an example), but they were lower than the DDR2 of that time.
It's a shame, fast DDR is still hard to find, and fairly expensive. You'd think Ebay would be flooded wth them, but in fact, it's all generic sticks from sellers in Hong Kong, Singapore, etc.


----------



## DarkMatter (Apr 1, 2008)

Ripper3 said:


> I must say, Nvidia should have taken advantage of the fact that DX10 required a complete redesign of the core to support shaders, over pipelines, and renamed their graphics cards. It would have created less confusion, as buyers would know that the Geforce 7900 was older, and the Wazledoozle Extreme 3 was the newer version. It would also have been a chance for them to adopt a newer driver architecture and naming scheme, not to mention, getting rid of the need to think of what the hell they would do once their numbers got into the tens of thousands, with the Geforce series, which will happen soon enough. ATi might tell them to quit that naming scheme, if they start using X800 as the name for their next-next generation card.
> I really do think the G92 should have been the 8900, as it really isn't a completely new architecture, but rather a die-shrink and improvement over the G80. The 9600GT could have been the 8700GTS, but then again, they completely messed up their mobile graphics naming scheme (the 8600m GS is an 8500GT in disguise for example, and the 8700m GT is just an overclocked 8600m GT, which is a severly underclocked 8600GT), and would have created further confusion. Oh, not to mention their G92 cores for laptops are the 8800m GT and GTX... what the hell? The two versions are 64 SP and 96 SP models. They're mobile 9600GTs, and 8800GTS (older model).
> 
> If this information is all true, then Nvidia is drowning itself in names and numbers.
> ...



I would love to see cards with waazledoozle brand!! Waazledoozle Extreme FTW!! 

About memory, sorry for the confusion, I wanted to say 2.5-2.5-2.5-X or 3-3-3-X and the likes when I said 2.5T/3T. I thought there could be some confusion about it, but I was lazy enough to not care. 

On the other hand, there was 1.5-2-2-5 and similar DDR memory? I never heard about it. If you look at my specs I have G.Skill memory and that one was the best you could buy from them when I bought it (AM2 launched 2-3 months later). It can do 2-2-2-4 1T easily up to 480 Mhz (effective) and 2 sticks, but it can't do better than 3-3-3-7 2T at 600 Mhz, which is what I pointed out.. <-- Not 100% sure really because I only OCed with all 4 sticks plugged. It can't do 1.5 T in any of the timings either. Basically it's good because it can OC to ~530 Mhz with 2.5-3-3-5, but it can't do lower timings than 2-2-2-4 even with lower Mhz.


----------



## Darren (Apr 1, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Does releasing more cards in fact mean you win?  The 3870 still beats a 9600gt...



Actually the 9600 GT is slightly faster than the 3870 especially in new games such as Crysis the 9600 GT is substantially faster. But I do agree Nvidia are releasing their cards too often.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2008)

Th3-R3as0n said:


> Wow a 9900GTX to replace a 9800Gx2 thats something to note.. The price of these cards are gonna be an arm and a leg though..



That very much depends on how good ATI's 4000 series cards are and how much they will cost.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't understand it.  You people bash nVidia for releasing the G92 GPUs because they aren't a big improvement.  Then when they release GPUs that are huge improvements you bash them too.  I guess these companies are damned if they do and damned if they don't.  I personally am very happy technology is moving along.  By the time this will be release it will be almost 2 years since G80's release.  It is about time we see a major jump.

The cycle begins again.  These GPUs will be power hungy and put out massive amounts of heat, and they will improve that over time.  And I will buy them one they are near the end of their life cycle and have matured.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> I don't understand it.  You people bash nVidia for releasing the G92 GPUs because they aren't a big improvement.  Then when they release GPUs that are huge improvements you bash them too.  I guess these companies are damned if they do and damned if they don't.  I personally am very happy technology is moving along.  By the time this will be release it will be almost 2 years since G80's release.  It is about time we see a major jump.



Agreed! Take the 8800GTS 512MB....little improvement?   well if you consider the same performance (in most things and better in some) as the 8800GTX for half the price as not being an improvement well I suppose not!  Not disimilar to the HD3870 replacing the 2900XT really........(so where is ATi's improvement over the last year?....excluding the 3850 of course but TBH anything is an improvement over the 2600XT/Pro )).


----------



## Xolair (Apr 1, 2008)

Meh, sounds like a VERY well-performing card but it'll probably cost a fortune.

And besides, I'm sure a *9800 GX2* will last for a while if you've bought one right now. :shadedshu


----------



## mdm-adph (Apr 1, 2008)

D4S4 said:


> Don't worry, there's plenty of stupid people where i come from. Luckily (for me), I'm not one of them.  Check this out: some 20 miles to south from where I live, in Bosnia&Herzegovina, they still sell PIII(!) as new, entire PC with 64MB ram, TNT2 and 10GB hard drive costs about 100$(!). NEW. Go figure.
> 
> Edit: correction, just checked out the prices, make that 140-180$(!). I dunno should I cry or laugh my ass off.



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...17.394791&spn=0.308573,0.6427&z=11&iwloc=addr

Wow, I tried to look 20 miles south from you -- is it really that desolate, or has google maps simply not mapped Bosnia yet? 

And are you far away from Nova Prospect?


----------



## DarkMatter (Apr 1, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...17.394791&spn=0.308573,0.6427&z=11&iwloc=addr
> 
> Wow, I tried to look 20 miles south from you -- is it really that desolate, or has google maps simply not mapped Bosnia yet?
> 
> And are you far away from Nova Prospect?



 

Freak!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 2, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> I don't understand it.  You people bash nVidia for releasing the G92 GPUs because they aren't a big improvement.  Then when they release GPUs that are huge improvements you bash them too.  I guess these companies are damned if they do and damned if they don't.  I personally am very happy technology is moving along.  By the time this will be release it will be almost 2 years since G80's release.  It is about time we see a major jump.
> 
> The cycle begins again.  These GPUs will be power hungy and put out massive amounts of heat, and they will improve that over time.  And I will buy them one they are near the end of their life cycle and have matured.



What happened to the 9700 PRO and 7900s of the world?


----------



## Darren (Apr 2, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> What happened to the 9700 PRO and 7900s of the world?



Remember when the Geforce 3 TI came out. They lasted about 2-3 years playing new games at high settings and resolution. Why can't Nvidia reproduce a card of the Geforce 3's caliber again? I would rather Nvidia wait 3/4 years before releasing high end cards if it means the cards remain able to cope for longer durations.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 2, 2008)

Darren said:


> Remember when the Geforce 3 TI came out. They lasted about 2-3 years playing new games at high settings and resolution. Why can't Nvidia reproduce a card of the Geforce 3's caliber again? I would rather Nvidia wait 3/4 years before releasing high end cards if it means the cards remain able to cope for longer durations.



because they would loose money


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 2, 2008)

here is how i view it, your better off waiting for 3 gens of cards to go by than going for 1 gen after the other, thats how things advance, i went from a 9800 Pro to a 1950 Pro, that was a considerable Jump.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 2, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> here is how i view it, your better off waiting for 3 gens of cards to go by than going for 1 gen after the other, thats how things advance, i went from a 9800 Pro to a 1950 Pro, that was a considerable Jump.



i agree not really any point to jump on the next gen if it doesn't out perform what you have now buy a considerable amount, it used to be a new gen would be a lot better performance but thats not the case anymore, its prob good just to wait till your card/s are a couple gens old then you'll be sure it will be a big performance gain... of course it depends on what you consider a good performance gain 

but then again it is fun having the latest and greatest!


----------



## Bill Gates III Esqui (Apr 3, 2008)

*Am I the Only One Who Thinks Nvidia Is Retarded?*

Look I've never owned anything other than Nvidia cards before for the simple fact that they've always served me well and you do get attached to one brand after a while. I have owned a few AMD chips though. Basically I go with what tech gives the best price\high performance ratio for the most part. I just think Nvidia is out of their minds with all of this. The naming of the new cards, the PCI crystal they forgot to mention, the quad SLI and so forth. They haven't even fully optimized SLI yet! What's the point of having $1200 worth of cards if it's only going to give you a few extra FPS? I mean they still haven't addressed the Folding@Home aspect of their drivers, or lack of rather. And then you fork over all that money and in 4-6 months something better comes out. My 8800GTX is the first top of the line card I've ever bought and I'm extremely lucky it held the top end for as long as it did. I would be absolutely pissed if I paid $600 for a card and in 6 months it was replaced with something that's twice as powerful. What's Nvidia thinking? Are they that blind that they can't see the backlash they're going to create?  <--Nvidia


----------



## btarunr (Apr 3, 2008)

Buy it now or keep waiting. The industry has to keep the customers on its toes and the registers ringing you can't really blame it. You should buy from a manufacturer that offers easy, affordable upgrades such as eVGA (Step-Up programme).


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 3, 2008)

malware said:


> Word is circulating that just four short months after the launch of GeForce 9800 GTX and GeForce 9800 GX2, NVIDIA will welcome its new high-end graphics cards to the world. Logically their names will be GeForce 9900 GTX and 9900 GX2. Both cards will be based on the GT200 GPU. Details are all you want I'd say, but unfortunately there's not much to know. According to VR-Zone,  GeForce 9900 GTX is to replace 9800 GX2 and this gives us a clue that a single GT200 card will actually outperform a dual G92 card. The story also suggests that the GT200 will still be manufactured by the old 65nm process, and the PCB used for the new cards will probably be P651. The release date for both cards is also said to be in July. I know this comes just a day before April Fools' Day, but the report has been posted all over the web, so we can assume it's fairly legit.
> 
> Source: TweakTown, VR-Zone



This doesnt surprise me that much, the G92 architecture that the current 9800's are based on had been out for almost 6 months now.  And the g92 was just a die shrink of the g80, so it doesnt surprise at all that they are coming out with a new line again.  I had figured all the 9800 g92 cards would have been released around feb. or so.  But it didnt and it just makes this new card seem like it coming so fast....


----------



## Bill Gates III Esqui (Apr 3, 2008)

BFG Tech is starting a similar program as Evga, last month I think.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Just to say...  these cards are coming out too fast, and the marginal difference and the bragging rights of a new 9xxx card is not worth it in my mind.  ATI has still managed to do reasonably well, but they have not come out with a new "4xxx" series card yet.  Nvidia needs to learn.



ati did the same thing i was so mad when they were coming out with the 1xxx series because b4 that they banged out all the variations of the 8xx series out in what seemed like 2 months...now nvidia these companys need to learn to slow down. their not helpiong market sales..if my 8600 JUST died i would wait for the 9900 but now that i have a 9600 im going to sli i wont look at a 9900 for years.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ati did the same thing i was so mad when they were coming out with the 1xxx series because b4 that they banged out all the variations of the 8xx series out in what seemed like 2 months...now nvidia these companys need to learn to slow down. their not helpiong market sales..if my 8600 JUST died i would wait for the 9900 but now that i have a 9600 im going to sli i wont look at a 9900 for years.



and by then something new will be out that you end up going with.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 3, 2008)

sweet


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 3, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> sweet



what's sweet exactly?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Buy it now or keep waiting. The industry has to keep the customers on its toes and the registers ringing you can't really blame it. You should buy from a manufacturer that offers easy, affordable upgrades such as eVGA (Step-Up programme).



These Companies dont make the most money off the Top end but the Average Joe Users, so the 9600/9500 GF line and the Radeon 3670/50 and 3470/50 are what most users go for


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 4, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> what's sweet exactly?



Referring back to the article as I just read it. In the back of my mind I was thinking the next generation of video cards would not be capable of doubling in performance as the 6800-7800 was. Im glad to hear they are on track to do it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2008)

only time will tell


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 4, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> only time will tell



Indeed


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 4, 2008)

meh, i have compared the 9600gt vs the 3870, at higher res's the 9600 starts to falter in my exp, sure it can take higher AA modes with lower perf hit, BUT it requiers 4x aa from nvidia to match 2x aa from ati(compair it yourself, my 1900xtx per settings 2x as good as my 8800gt)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2008)

alright lets not turn this into a flamewar.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 4, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> alright lets not turn this into a flamewar.


yeah I dont even think we shoud go there.


----------

